# How to remove "wscript.exe" urgent help plz!!



## 047 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi i got infected with "wscript.exe" and whenever i delete it, it comes back after few seconds. plz tell me the solution to delete it completely. need urgent help.


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2008)

Just tell me the location of *wscript.exe*........
If it is located in C:\Windows\system32, then its fine.......

Is it located in C:\Windows ????


----------



## 047 (Mar 13, 2008)

yes it is in C:\Windows\system32.


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2008)

047 said:


> yes it is in C:\Windows\system32.


Then it is completely fine. It has to be in System32 folder. Anyways, it is by Microsoft.

What kind of problem are you getting with it? Kindly provide the screenshot.


----------



## 047 (Mar 13, 2008)

Actually when this script runs in background a sound comes from my cpu (most probably HDD) and when i close it the sound gets stopped. thats y i was worried. what is it? is it a virus or something else?


----------



## alok4best (Mar 15, 2008)

It might be in ur startup...check in msconfig and check whether it is listed in services.msc ...if its there try disabling it...


----------



## sauravktr (Mar 29, 2008)

the virus is kinza.exe....which antivirus detect it? i already try..Mcafee,avast,kasperseky..nothing works


----------

